# squat in the west



## skunkpit (Mar 15, 2007)

man we scored a sweet squat a few days ago
it only took about 20 hours before it got completely boarded up once again
something like 12 apartments or something
extreme abundance of space
loot loot loot
rigs as far as the eye can see
other then the crusty dildo beside 5 rigs and a few other apartments littered with rigs it was pretty sweet
the scent was down right foul in some rooms
also it comes with a basement dungeon

this town is too locked down tight for me sometimes


----------



## Crazycoon (Mar 15, 2007)

fuck it! lets go to T. already.....


----------



## skunkpit (Mar 16, 2007)

dude im finally "informed"
get this..
my sentencing date the final date for this bullshit is april 2... my bday.. great present eh?

im outa here april 2 or 3 dude

ill see you in t.o if your gonna split soon


----------



## Crazycoon (Mar 16, 2007)

Fuckers!!!! You should make yerself a cake with howevermany fire crackers in it and blow that shit up all over the steps!
The weather gurus sais it gets warmer then anyway, we dont need no more f**kin frostbite  
Touch back soon -L-


----------



## Kobet Pahana (Mar 28, 2007)

there's another squat neighbor hood in west van, althogh this one was kinda fun the first time, only 2 padlocks, and a tarp for cloaking. if anyone's ever in van go to park royal a mall in west van(the rich part of town) there's about 16 or more full houses that are being burnt for fireman training and eventually torn down for developing. take your pick, none of them are hard to bust and there arenen't that many rigs in them. stay outa town for the most part cause the cops'll question dirty lookin people. there's lots of cool shit in them too so if you're in the area go soon and have fun.


----------

